# High Stepper Stilts



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody used these

http://www.steppinupinc.com/

Verdict??????



I'm too old/unstable/can'tbeasked/fallingoveroldfart any or all of those
to use proper stilts and came across these


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

looks like I could make a set of them with parts bought at family dollar!

2 small trash cans, and some straps! Done!


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Weight limit 245 pounds. No good for 2buck then! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

^^^^:lol::lol:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:lol: why not use buckets? There's plenty of those floating around....you know, being tapers and all :laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

In fact, I've seen a homemade pair of bucket stilts where a guy actually screwed old shoes onto buckets (piece of wood on the inside, replace insoles after screwing into wood)....worked pretty good, but awfully noisy!


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Slim, it seems if you buy 2 pairs you can extend them to 30" in 3" increments


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian S said:


> Slim, it seems if you buy 2 pairs you can extend them to 30" in 3" increments


So you need four buckets, a drill, and some cotter pin mechanisms:whistling2::laughing: Make sure you're using perfectly cylindrical buckets :lol:

All joking aside, I personally find skywalker stilts to be far more user friendly than the old school versions. The ones you posted seem like you might trip up on them because of the flat "foot" profile, either that or walk like a giant making sure to lift your foot properly with each step.....which may cause fatigue rather quickly.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Weight limit 245 pounds. No good for 2buck then! :thumbup::thumbup:


When expressing my weight, it's the only time I like the metric system, I am only 80 kilos, well my belly is 33 kilos:whistling2:

I owe you one ole Welsh man who works with a kiwi


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Brian S said:


> Anybody used these
> 
> http://www.steppinupinc.com/
> 
> Verdict??????


Didn't someone post a Youtube video awhile ago of someone going for a fall while videoing off a pair of strapped on buckets?

Without bars coming up the side of the legs to stabilize how the half-pails would land, it seems each step would have to be taken a little carefully, and you'd have to have the straps done up pretty tight to keep those things from flopping around too much. Just my opinion, but I'm basing it partly on how much more unstable stilts seem to be until the leg straps are done up.

If I was balance challenged, I'd Maybe consider whether a pair of stilts could be fitted up with larger floor plates. Maybe something along the lines of rectangular shaped plates, positioned to the outside, so you don't step on one with the other.


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> When expressing my weight, it's the only time I like the metric system, I am only 80 kilos, well my belly is 33 kilos:whistling2:
> 
> I owe you one ole Welsh man who works with a kiwi


Only joking 2buck, just pulling your stilt!

I'm not welsh, my grandad was welsh. I'm a mix of welsh, Italy, spanish and east London. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> In fact, I've seen a homemade pair of bucket stilts where a guy actually screwed old shoes onto buckets (piece of wood on the inside, replace insoles after screwing into wood)....worked pretty good, but awfully noisy!


Seen lots of guys do that, hate to admit I was one of them:whistling2:

The other one is the bucket walkers, they would get doing a little shuffle/dance on the bucket. They could get moving very fast on them. A lot of the french Canadians were masters at it, they were cool to watch. Then crazy to watch when they worked of of buckets stacked 4 or 5 high:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Only joking 2buck, just pulling your stilt!
> 
> I'm not welsh, my grandad was welsh. I'm a mix of welsh, Italy, spanish and east London. :thumbup:


East London 

Where were you this week, you weren't by chance having a riot were you:whistling2:


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Brian S said:


> Anybody used these
> 
> http://www.steppinupinc.com/
> 
> ...


I think they look like a good thing If your not to keen on slilts. I would say slilts for beginners. Or should i say a shorter learning curve than slilts. If your only using them very once in awhile. Wouldn't like to spend all day up on them.
And if you turned it upside down and fill it with water. Tool soaker.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Goodmanatee said:


> Only joking 2buck, just pulling your stilt!
> 
> I'm not welsh, my grandad was welsh. I'm a mix of welsh, Italy, spanish and east London. :thumbup:


So that makes you a,,,,,, Jack Russell????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Seen lots of guys do that, hate to admit I was one of them:whistling2:
> 
> The other one is the bucket walkers, they would get doing a little shuffle/dance on the bucket. They could get moving very fast on them. A lot of the french Canadians were masters at it, they were cool to watch. Then crazy to watch when they worked of of buckets stacked 4 or 5 high:blink:


I can walk A bucket faster than most can walk fast. ,,well ,,not really ,, but I'm pretty fast at It..I have a uncle ,,French Canadian from [ have no idea how to spell this] wanakena?? Canada/New York state boarder,, Bucket walker,,but my dad was taught bucket walking as a kid in Florida by a French Canadian ,,go figure.:blink: He said this old dude worked in a 3 piece suit ,and at the end of the day was spotless..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Only joking 2buck, just pulling your stilt!
> 
> I'm not welsh, my grandad was welsh. I'm a mix of welsh, Italy, spanish and east London. :thumbup:


Scottish / Irish/ polish ... tough as a rock/ drink like a fish/,,but not real bright


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Seen lots of guys do that, hate to admit I was one of them:whistling2:
> 
> The other one is the bucket walkers, they would get doing a little shuffle/dance on the bucket. They could get moving very fast on them. A lot of the french Canadians were masters at it, they were cool to watch. Then crazy to watch when they worked of of buckets stacked 4 or 5 high:blink:


I found that long days with a lot of bucket dancing left my back and hips really, really sore. But, they are the perfect height for 8 ft


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Think I'll stick with my old Durastilts. Those things look weird.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Think I'll stick with my old Durastilts. Those things look weird.


dura stilts are king!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I've had the same pair of 18 inch for I don't know how many years. Replace a spring every now and then, but they still walk like on the ground. Hard to beat them.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Think I'll stick with my old Durastilts. Those things look weird.


I like the old dura stilts too, 2bjr bought those sky walkers, I tried them and it felt like I was walking on two by fours. But 2bjr broke the cup that wraps around your leg where the strap is, had them for years. Was thinking today on how to fix them. B/c 2bjr's sky walkers are in shambles, never seen a pair of stilts fall apart so fast before. He snapped the whole top strap off of one of them now


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> East London
> 
> Where were you this week, you weren't by chance having a riot were you:whistling2:


At the moment I'm in Royal Windsor, working on the Legoland Hotel. No chance of any riots there. Very posh area.

I live about 35 miles north of north London. It's not riots it's just excuse to loot and pillage. The disaffected youth. Societies the problem blah blah blah.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> dura stilts are king!:thumbsup:


 I thought so, when I was younger

S2 mags,,,, they are advertised as "old man stilts" and they are,,, since I bought a pair of em,,, I haven't had my dura=stilts back on,,,, been 6 years now,,, and have 3 pair of dura-stilts in the garage with cob-webs on em. Got two pair of the new Marshaltowns (still need to send one of them back) They are better than dura-stilts in my opinion, but not as good as the S2 mags.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gday Capt.
What are the benefits of the S2?
I had durra`s for years but have been using skywalkers for about a year, they are not as stable as the durra`s but far more comfy. As you get older that is VERY important.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gazman said:


> gday Capt.
> What are the benefits of the S2?
> I had durra`s for years but have been using skywalkers for about a year, they are not as stable as the durra`s but far more comfy. As you get older that is VERY important.


1) S2's are THE lightest stilts, period.
2) S2's are better balanced
3) S2's will NOT PULL on your legs,,, when you strap the "leg" strap,, you don't even have to make contact with your leg at all (unlike a dura-stilt, where you have to cut your circulation in 1/2)
4)S2's will NOT pull "outward" on your legs like dura-stilts
5) you don't even need to use the toe straps on S2's if ya don't want to.

In other words,just tighten the heel straps,forget the toe straps,, just "hook" the leg straps, not even making contact with your leg.

Can you do that with dura-stilts????


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the S2 for 24" stilts. They are so stable with the strut on both sides. 
Best stilts in the market, I think. Sent the Marshalltowns back. You haven't, yet?!? Capt!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I probably wouldn't have the knee pain if I had S2's before Dura Stilts.....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I use the S2 for 24" stilts. They are so stable with the strut on both sides.
> Best stilts in the market, I think. Sent the Marshalltowns back. You haven't, yet?!? Capt!


 Naw,,, was supposed to, and I haven't used em since I was supposed to either. But they sent me a new pair to boot,,, I haven't even took them out of the box yet!!!! (got any idea who our commander-in-theif is??)

When you got like 7 or 8 pair of stilts,,, and nothing but bathroom re-models,,,,,

Kinda makes it all a mute point.

As they say tho,,,, Its all good,,,,,, I'll still be a drywaller when he is a has-been. I remember Jimmy Carter,,,,, and I'm sill doing drywall,,LOL

Might need them stilts again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I didn't do a very good test on the second pair they sent. Told them I just didn't like the weight or the way they walk. Hard to beat the Sur-Mags. So he said just send them back. So nothing broke on my test pair.
And I was working when Jimmy Carter was our fearless leader. Same as you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I didn't do a very good test on the second pair they sent. Told them I just didn't like the weight or the way they walk. Hard to beat the Sur-Mags. So he said just send them back. So nothing broke on my test pair.
> And I was working when Jimmy Carter was our fearless leader. Same as you.


 Nothing broke on my pair of testers either. I had my step-son using em,,, he's like 20, and a stepson to boot, so ifin their gonna bust and brake someones leg,,, I figured, better his than mine (he don't really like me anyhoo).

But he really liked em better than the dura-stilts,, and a cpl of other guys I had try em liked em too. I have to admit, even tho it takes abit to get used to em,,, they are BETTER than dura-stilts (I also used em). 

Dura-stilts are like TT and AMES,,, they had the market for so long,,, they FORGOT to improve!!!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yep, agree with that! About the son in law breaking a leg :thumbup: and TT, Ames and Dura Stilt not improving their product.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://264


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


>


I knew I shouldn't get involved in bashing companies. Now you threw the book at me!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

with drywall screws ,,sheet metal screws,,and duck tape Marshall town will last ONE year...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> with drywall screws ,,sheet metal screws,,and duck tape Marshall town will last ONE year...


 Moore, we were talking about the single legged marshalltowns


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Moore, we were talking about the single legged marshalltowns



Peg leg stilts. :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

NOT GONNA LIE I KINDA WANT TO TRY THEM HAHAHAHAHA!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Moore, we were talking about the single legged marshalltowns


OOPS.


----------

